# Women's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Stopped minoxidil after 1 month

## Samkit

I had jaundice 3 months back, but after jaundice my hairs were falling very badly. I went to the gp he suggested me to use minoxidil2%. Used it for 1 month. First 2 weeks were good , my hairfall was stopped totall. But after 2 weeks of applications my hairs were shedded  10 times more and I got some small bald patches. What should I do? Will my lost hair will come back? I had very good hairs before using minoxidil. Plz helpp

----------


## RU58841

Minoxidil usually causes an increase shed of hairs followed by better regrowth. People say that shedding on minoxidil is a sign that it's working.

----------


## Parker317

Hey Samkit, have you heard of Toppik? It can help cover up those bald spots.

----------


## jkenyon

Minoxidil is one nasty chemical! It should never be prescribed to a pregnant or nursing woman or anyone with high blood pressure. You should use something that's all natural. Have you heard of Monat?

----------

